# newbie's traincase



## jbid (Jul 5, 2008)

hi all, that's all i have but i love every item i own.
i hope to add to it a little bit though...
so, here we go:

e/s. i keep them in quads, i hate the size of the palettes!







other eye stuff:






blushes:






face stuff and samples:






lip stuff. i can never keep color on my lips!






brushes:






thanks for looking! 
ps: let me know if i'm excessing size limits...


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 5, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 5, 2008)

You've definitely got some great basics there!


----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

lovely collection! love the inglot stuff


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## bubbette12 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice Collection!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 5, 2008)

Great collection!!  It is so well rounded!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 6, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 6, 2008)

very nice collection and i love inglot stuff too


----------



## Nanomi (Jul 6, 2008)

I love inglot, I have their kabuki brush (the softest kabuki ever) and a "187". And it's quite cheap. <3


----------



## jbid (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah, cheaper and good quality! i try to dupe as much as i can!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

nice !


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## x3n (Aug 23, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## jbid (Aug 23, 2008)

oh thank you everyone!
actually, i own a little more right now but i'm too lazy to update


----------

